# Put a desposit on a "Belgian Shepherd" - should I adopt?



## audiofx (Sep 8, 2013)

Since my shepherd/doberman mix passed a few months ago, I have been looking for another shepherd mix. I am perfectly fine with rescues and loved the temperament of my shepherd/doberman mix. He was very laid back and was easily trained and smart. A great dog for the family.

On Petfinder, I found a Belgian Shepherd/Yellow Lab/Rottweiler mix at a rescue that caught my eye.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Rottweiler | Struthers, OH | Sinatra

I went to the rescue and found 7 adorable pups. People were ahead of me so the one in the above link was immediately snatched up. However, I did fall in love with the "runt" of the litter. He was about 2/3rd the size of the other dogs but he looked healthy,playful and not shy. Here is his pic. 

imgur: the simple image sharer

He was very sleepy at this point and was falling asleep in our arms.

I put a $100 deposit down and I can pick him up in a week after neutering and chip placement.

I had never heard of the Belgian Shepherd breed and began researching after I got home. I figured this pup was just another "shepherd mix" that I could bring home as a family pet. 

As I started reading about Belgian Malinois Shepherds, alarms starting going off like crazy. The pup is brindle colored which makes me believe he is actually a Dutch Shepherd. These are very high energy dogs that require intense training and 5-6 hours a day of exercise. My old shepherd was trained by myself and he was perfectly content with a couple walks a day and some fetching/playing ball.

I work 8-10 hours a day and do not have time for 5-6 hours of exercise daily with the dog. I also live in Ohio where it will be snowing in the coming months so that means walks will be limited. There is someone at home during the day to let the dog out but they will not be able to provide any additional exercise or training. I do not have any other animals.

Would it be fair to adopt this dog? I am looking for a family pet and now I'm not sure if he will fit because of what I have read. They list him as a mix but it is hard to see and lab or Rottweiler in him. To me, he looks like a full bred Dutch Shepherd. We did speak to the foster mom and she was ecstatic that someone chose the runt. She said he had trouble competing for food with the rest of the 7 larger pups and was worried he would not get adopted. I have no other pets at home so this will not be an issue. He will be very spoiled!







. I'm hoping him being a runt, his submissiveness with the other dogs and being mixed with other breeds may make him a nice family pet.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dont take this harshly JMHO. Dont get a dog if you cant walk in the snow. I am also in Ohio and that logic makes no sense. 5-6 hours daily is excessive I think and even if needed it would be at a mature age.

Secondly the pup is mixed not pure anything so dont try to make it something it isnt. Its a mutt and and a beautiful mutt at that. Love it for what it is. There are enough people passing of mixed breeds as pure because of similar looks, and I dont think that pup looks all that much like a Dutchie.

So be honest with yourself if you are on a public forum asking this question then we all know the answer!


----------



## audiofx (Sep 8, 2013)

I do walk my dog in the snow, I live next to a woods and an open park. I meant when it's snowing, there less activities to do (going to the lake, swimming etc...). Less exercise in general.

I understand the dog is a mutt. That is what I am looking for. Do you think the mixture of the breeds would make him more relaxed in a home or still high strung like I've been reading?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I think he's a cutie, no matter WHAT he is!:wub:
Just love him and enjoy the companionship.

 Kat


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I honestly think you are amping yourself up--- kudos for asking though! It means you are thinking and a concerned owner! Get the godsend for all of us---a flirt pole. Works in the snow, rain, mud (though that may be messy!) and sun! They are beat in a decent amount of time and are willing to rest. Besides---you can always engage in hide and seek if you live in the woods! I can't wait until next spring when I'm hoping Sabo's recall will be down pat and then we can go campling and play hide and seek!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

audiofx said:


> I do walk my dog in the snow, I live next to a woods and an open park. I meant when it's snowing, there less activities to do (going to the lake, swimming etc...). Less exercise in general.
> 
> I understand the dog is a mutt. That is what I am looking for. Do you think the mixture of the breeds would make him more relaxed in a home or still high strung like I've been reading?


Hi again!
He will not replace the dog you lost...sorry. 
He will be special, in his own right. Since you had a GSD/ Doberman mix before, I think you can handle this.
I wouldn't worry about exercising 5-6 hours a day.

 Kat


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

audiofx said:


> I understand the dog is a mutt. That is what I am looking for. Do you think the mixture of the breeds would make him more relaxed in a home or still high strung like I've been reading?


A mix is always a gamble, but I think the odds are very, very slim that you'll end up with anything like a "real" Dutch Shepherd, especially since that's an uncommon breed and it's likely that the rescue is just making a guess based on the puppy's brindling, when something like a Plott Hound or even a pittie, depending on your region, is more likely to be the source of the coloring. And even if it IS a Dutch Shepherd mix, odds are, the other breeds will mellow down that temperament considerably.

You may wind up with a high-energy pup, because a lot of brindle breeds are on the higher energy end of the spectrum, but there's no sense worrying about it until you actually know what you have.

Love the dog and don't worry too much, that's my advice. You don't have any reason to worry yet. And you have a foster you can ask about the puppy's energy level, which is much better information than anything we could guess here on the Internet.


----------



## audiofx (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was going to call the rescue this evening with my thoughts but didn't.

The pup needs a good home and I'll put in the work to make it happen.


----------

